
Ask HN: What is the HN for quantitative finance? - onecooldev24
Any one knows any good sites &#x2F; boards for good quantitative finance discussions?
======
DrNuke
[https://forum.wilmott.com](https://forum.wilmott.com)

------
riku_iki
[https://www.reddit.com/r/algotrading/](https://www.reddit.com/r/algotrading/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/quant/](https://www.reddit.com/r/quant/)

~~~
dsacco
Both of those subreddits are actually pretty poor mediums for "serious"
discussion about quantitative finance. There's been an uptick in
cryptocurrencies on each lately, and the subreddits are mostly saturated with
early-career, "rate my algo" and "how do I mean reversion" questions from
beginners.

I'm exaggerating, but only slightly.

------
indescions_2017
Not a news river exactly, but I also learn a lot from the Stack Overflow
sites:

[https://quant.stackexchange.com/](https://quant.stackexchange.com/)

[https://stats.stackexchange.com/](https://stats.stackexchange.com/)

The NYC FinTech Meetup is also usually a good place to network:

[https://www.meetup.com/NY-FinTech/](https://www.meetup.com/NY-FinTech/)

------
whatok
For obvious reasons, there really isn't anything great out there for non-
beginner stuff.
[http://www.nuclearphynance.com/default.aspx](http://www.nuclearphynance.com/default.aspx)
is probably the best out there but not very active. Very deep archives though.

------
scrappyjoe
Quantocracy

------
sunstone
LTCM

~~~
ReedJessen
LOL.

